# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [Ενισχυτής Αυτοκινήτου] DLS CA41

## xrhstos66

Τον  είχα χρόνια στο ράφι και όταν τον έβαλα σε αυτοκίνητο με  ανάβει Protek  όλα μέσα φαίνονται

καινούρια και τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου όλα καλά . Δεν έχει ρεύμα στους πυκνωτές

----------

